# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Davos'ta Tayyip Erdoğan'ı nereye doğru ittiler?

## bozok

*Davos'ta Tayyip Erdoğan'ı nereye doğru ittiler?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 31/01/2009* 




Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı’nın, başka bir ülkenin Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından adeta azarlanmasına cevap verirken, sözünün kesilip elinin kolunun tutulmasına, omuzuna dokunulmasına elbette hiçbirimiz tahammül edemeyiz. Dolayısıyla *Tayyip Erdoğan’ın sert tepki göstermekten başka çaresi yoktu. Buna mecbur edildi!* 

*Bu, görünen durumdur.* 

Ancak, olaylar bir senaryonun parçası ise onu da görmemiz gerekir, değil mi? 

Bakınız, İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres, Türkiye’nin Orta Doğu’daki arabulucu gücünün devam etmesini umduğunu dile getirerek,* “Türkiye, İran’a bir cevap olmalı. Orta Doğu’ya bir seçenek sunuyorlar. Umarım bunu yapmaya devam edecekler”* dedi. 

Düğün değil, bayram değil, İran da nereden çıktı?


* * *


Daha birkaç gün önce CIA’ya yakınlığıyla bilinen Amerikalı strateji uzmanı, George Friedman,* “Türkiye’nin dünyadaki siyasi etkisi, 2050 yılında muhtemelen Osmanlı haritasını andıran bir görüntü oluşturacak”* dedi. 

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ı karşılayan vatandaşlar arasında birkaç kişi ne diyordu? 

*-üçüncü Abdülhamit Tayyip Erdoğan!* 

*-Osmanlı geliyor.* 

Demek ki Türkiye’yi Türklerin yönetmediği, şişirilmiş bir Osmanlı devleti haline getirme stratejisinin alt yapısı yıllardan beri hazırlanıyor! 

* * *

*O haritada İsrail’in, yeni Osmanlı haritasının içinde kaldığını görürüz. Peki bugünkü İsrail ne olacak? Bazı insanlar dünyadaki Yahudi nüfusunu İsrail’deki yedi milyon insandan ibaret sanıyor. Oysa ABD’de ve bütün dünyada yaşayan Yahudilerin nüfusu 35-40 milyon civarındadır. Bu rakama, Yahudi olduğunu gizleyenler dahil değildir ve Yahudilerin asıl gücünü bu kesim oluşturur.* 

Bugün ABD’yi büyük ölçüde Yahudiler yönlendiriyorsa, yarın Osmanlı coğrafyası haline getirdikleri ne idüğü belirsiz devleti de Yahudiler yönetir! 
İçinde bulunduğumuz günlerde, İslam dünyasındaki İran etkisini azaltmak, Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi Eşbaşkanı Tayyip Erdoğan’ı özellikle Arap ülkeleri halklarına sevdirmek senaryosu sahneleniyor. 

*Peres, bu senaryonun hem yazarı hem oyuncusudur.* *Tayyip Bey ise sadece oyuncudur.* Kurgu kurulmuş, kendisine verilen rolün gereğini yapıyor. Tayyip Bey, Türk Milleti’nin ve Türkiye’nin onurunu korumaya bu kadar düşkün idiyse, Süleymaniye’de Türk subaylarının başına çuval geçirilirken, Bush’a karşı niçin sessiz kaldı? *“Bari bir nota verseydin”* diyenlere, neden *“Ne notası, müzik notasından mi bahsediyorsunuz”* diye cevap verdi. 


* * *


*“Davos’da İran’ı Yalnızlaştırma Operasyonu”* başlığıyla olayı inceleyen Mahiye Morgül de ha vaalanındaki pankartlara dikkat çekiyor: 

*-Hoş Geldin DüNYA LİDERİ!* 
*-Dünya başbakan görsün!*
*-Davos Fatihi!* 

Morgül, “Birkaç gün önce TRT 2’de konuşan Amerikalı gazeteciler, *‘İran’ın Müslüman ülkeler üzerinde önemli itibarı var. Bu itibarın kaldırılması gerekir. Bize Türkiye gibi her tarafla eşit ilişkisi olan ılımlı Müslüman bir ülke lazım’* diyordu. 

TRT muhabirleri, Davos’taki tartışmadan sonra tüm dünyadan canlı yayına alındı. Arapların gururu okşanmıştı. Türk vatandaşı olmak isteyen doktorlar bile vardı. *‘Türkiye bizim ikinci vatanımız. Bize böyle lider lazım’* diyorlardı. 

Can Baydarol ise bir önemli analiz yaptı, *‘Erdoğan iç politikada güven tazeledi, Arap liderlerin hepsinin önüne geçti. Chavez bile Erdoğan’ı kıskanacak. Artık Arap dünyasının bütün liderlikleri ‘sallanmaya başladı’* dedi. 

üzetle, postmodern Davos darbesiyle, herkesin gözü önünde, bir tiyatro izler gibi, BOP eşbaşkanı RTE, Arap ülkelerinin liderliğine getirildi!” diye yazdı. 


*üyle ya, dünya başbakan görsün!*


...

----------

